# Sticky  Photographer's Corner: A new TSF forum



## DonaldG

The Photographer's Corner is here

This is a new TSF Forum aimed at the *amateur photographer *of all level of skills from the absolute beginner to the enthusiast. (Film & digital)

It is not a forum to replace the Graphic Design, Digital Imaging & Multimedia. On the contrary, it will compliment it.

The Photographer's Corner needs contributers to discuss all aspects amateur photography:
* Camera talk
* Shooting techniques
* Simple digital darkroom techniques for enhancing photos
* Printing photographs
* Making Christmas/birthday/anniversary cards etc 
* Informal chit-chat about matters photographic
* ...and any other photographic aspect.

The emphasis is primarily for the amateur photographer who just wants to know why and how things work. How to get the most out of home photography.


----------

